# AC/DC Music Video in Excel



## MrExcel (Oct 29, 2008)

Saw this on twitter today... an AC/DC music video in Excel.

The creators nicely left all of their code unprotected, so you can check it out.
It does extract two files... the .wav file and the image files.

I had opened it with events turned off, so I had to run ExtractWav manually to get the sound. Some very cool bits of code in there to extract the binary music file from the Excel file.

Download from here: http://www.acdcrocks.com/excel/


----------



## wigi (Oct 29, 2008)

See http://www.mrexcel.com/forum/showthread.php?t=349075


----------

